
Is 30 too old to start a company? - Sam_Odio
http://valleywag.com/tech/the-question/is-30-too-old-to-start-a-company-260742.php
======
startupper
This assertion has little to no scientific or mathematical basis.

Here's how you too can make up a sensational headline: 1) Start with an
assumption 2) collect data points that prove your assertion -- leave those
that don't out of the calculation.

There is no 'right' age to start a company. No age is too old.

-KFC was started by Col. Sanders when he was 50 something. 

-John Warnock co-founded Adobe when he was 42. 

There are many more examples, but those are only a couple off the top of my
head.

EDIT: The comments in the valleywag piece contain a few more examples like Jim
Clark.

~~~
mechanical_fish
Let me guess: most failed startups are also run by 20 and 30 year olds.

I intend to wait until I'm 87 to start my company. We all know of failed
startups that were founded by 20, 30, or 40-somethings, but you almost never
see a failed startup with an 80-year-old founder. I'm sure that means
something.

~~~
startupper
Why not start one when you are 10?

Seriously though, I started my first one when I was 11 -- and no, it was not a
lemonade stand ;). Profitable too.

------
ced
One factor is that anyone who has the mojo to start a company at all will
probably do it sooner in life than later. And few people will start more than
one succesful company.

Arguably, the same thing happens in science. Great fundamental discoveries are
most often made by brilliant scientists in their 20s.

~~~
startupper
" Arguably, the same thing happens in science. Great fundamental discoveries
are most often made by brilliant scientists in their 20s."

Have you heard of Perelman? <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Grigori_Perelman>

~~~
jey
A single counter-example doesn't invalidate the whole observation.

~~~
startupper
An observation based on what and/or who? The counter-examples in this case are
numerous:

Tesla <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nikola_Tesla> Feynman
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Richard_Feynman>

~~~
ced
Honestly, that's just the image I had, but I could be wrong. I was also
inspired by Richard Hamming ``You and Your Research''

"Age is another factor which the physicists particularly worry about. They
always are saying that you have got to do it when you are young or you will
never do it. Einstein did things very early, and all the quantum mechanic
fellows were disgustingly young when they did their best work. Most
mathematicians, theoretical physicists, and astrophysicists do what we
consider their best work when they are young. It is not that they don't do
good work in their old age but what we value most is often what they did
early. On the other hand, in music, politics and literature, often what we
consider their best work was done late. I don't know how whatever field you
are in fits this scale, but age has some effect."

I'm sure there are plenty of counter-examples, yes.

------
mynameishere
Young or old?

Rock music: Young is better.

Classical music: Old is okay.

Software business: Young is better.

Manufacturing business: Old is okay.

Mathematics: Young is better.

Literature: Old is okay (actually, better).

Chess: Young is better. (I could probably beat Fischer by now.)

Contract bridge: Old is okay. (Don't laugh--Gates and Buffett play).

Revolutionary conflict: Young is better.

Invading Russia: Old is okay.

------
Tichy
Just shoot yourself on your 30th birthday...

------
angelasimpson
Sam - it clearly is. By the looks of your blog you're 21. You better get
started!

